# Looking for printable instructions for Kangaroo Korner or Hot Slings adjustable pouch



## outtajo (Feb 23, 2009)

My SIL had a baby over the weekend and I'm going to mail my Kangaroo Korner fleece pouch to her. She's totally new to babywearing, so I need to send instructions along. The only problem is that I lost the great instruction pamphlet that came with it a year and a half ago. Since KK has since closed, I can't contact them for a replacement.

Does anyone know where I might find them -- or something similar -- online? Need them ASAP as I'd like to mail this package out today!

Thanks,

Jo


----------



## hoping42 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am guessing that you have seen the you tube videos for KK (



) - the 7 slings is just like the hot sling - and the instructions can be printed for different kinds of carries - hope this helps

http://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/content/instructions


----------

